# [Wet Thumb Forum]-A new layout....



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

Haven't posted photos in a while. Finally got around to taking new photos of the main show tank in the house. It has been overhauled since the last photos were taken.

Here's a sample photo:









More photos here:
http://www.goldfishparadise.com/album/gallery/album106

Thanks for looking


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good! can you name all the plants?


----------



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Looking good! can you name all the plants?


Yep... I sure can =P

Balansea
Amazon Swords
Anubias
Cabomba
Crypt Wendtii Red & Green
Anacharis
Red Rubin


----------

